# Ankona SUV and Copperhead owners.........



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam in   I was going to bring this topic up with Mel its something I been thinking about for a while


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Count me in too. There is a growing contingent along the western Gulf coast, since I'm out in Houston I would have no problem organizing one out here also.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

something like cedar key would be neat. Cool little fishing town and not a bad location for the guys in florida or the guys coming out of state. Just a idea


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Gramps, we tried to organize a microskiff get together here (Port O'Connor) about a year ago, everyone backed out at the last minute. I don't recall but in their defense, weather may have been a factor. But, I am up for another, keep those of us around Texas informed. 

Depending on the date, I would be up for a trip to Fla. ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Mel and I have talked about it in the past but neither one of has yet to pursue it.

I'm in!!!! Port Saint Lucie SUV17.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

im in just waiting for copperhead delivery. [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds fun! Daytona Beach area.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Im in , My boat should be finished mid to end of july. Im in Matlacha Fl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

OK! Merritt Island


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> Gramps, we tried to organize a microskiff get together here (Port O'Connor) about a year ago, everyone backed out at the last minute. I don't recall but in their defense, weather may have been a factor. But, I am up for another, keep those of us around Texas informed.
> 
> Depending on the date, I would be up for a trip to Fla.   ;D


*TC*
Weather was the factor!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Count me in. I'm in Miami. 
I know Of another copperhead owner down this way, and two others waiting on copperheads. 

Last years Microskiff from flaminGo to islamorada, the majority of the skiffs at la jolla were all Ankonas.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well those who are building a Copperhead or a SUV should respond to this thread if they are interested because thisprobably wont happen until the spring.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I also saw a badass seafoam green SUV17 at the Flamingo Marina on the 4th. I was going to go check it out, but the mosquitoes were in full effect. 
So I dashed over to my buddies HPXT and we were on our way.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I also saw a badass seafoam green SUV17 at the Flamingo Marina on the 4th.


Great color!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

lets try to keep this idea alive especially since the bash in the marsh has been postpone


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Any suggestions for a location? East/West? I vote New Smyrna/ Oak Hill for the East or Fort Myers/Estero Bay for the West...............


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Any suggestions for a location? East/West? I vote New Smyrna/ Oak Hill for the East or Fort Myers/Estero Bay for the West...............


I vote south. 

La Jolla was a pretty cool place last time. 
If we're going to do it, might as well do it big, right?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I just stayed at a place in islamorada that was way better than la jolla for the same price and it a bigger place Iam always down for the keys  were probley better off with some where like justin mentioned its more centrally located


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Although, I'd never turn down the Keys. Regardless of how many times and summers I've spent down there. We should go during lobsta season too.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> lets try to keep this idea alive especially since the bash in the marsh has been postpone


what happened with that? 


-Theres a good chance that I'd be up for a spring road trip.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Any suggestions for a location?


I would like to keep this thread alive and kicking to see where people are located at. From there, we can narrow the list of possible locations to a handful....then vote on them.

For me.....on the east coast....my idea (for now) is the Sebastian Area.....on the west coast my idea is Sarasota Bay or Ft. DeSoto. I think definitely staying centrally located can maximize the attendance. I am envisioning this picture of dozens of Ankona skiffs beached somewhere......


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

When ever I'm in


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

put my depost on suv17 couple weeks ago.. if its done in time im in!!


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

Do it anywhere on the east central coast and I'm in!!!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> I just stayed at a place in islamorada that was way better than la jolla for the same price and it a bigger place Iam always down for the keys  were probley better off with some where like justin mentioned its more centrally located


Where did you stay in islamorada out of curiosity? i might be interested in this trip - have an suv 14.

Thanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pelican cove


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You guys let me know. My buddy and I would probably be hauling two copperheads to wherever. 
I say we get one going in the late summer/ early fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm in!! My copperhead should be done pretty soon


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll fish it provided it's not too far away!!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in and willing to fish some south FLA waters, either coast.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This idea is still alive....jump on the thread for the Flamingo trip. Sounds like a good idea and a lot of fun. I still want to do something in the Spring further north in the state. I was wanting to see what areas people were interested in fishing.....

Ft. Desoto
Tampa Bay (Ruskin area)
Sarasota Bay (Anna Maria)
Mosquito Lagoon (Riverbreeze)
Indian River (Sebastian area)


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this ever going to go anywhere or did it die


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Devil's Elbow in the st.augastine area?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This idea is still alive and kicking.......there are some locations on a previous post. They just need to be decided on. It may end up being a summer thing or maybe this fall. At the very least if you are on the Gulf Coast, on 4/7/12 you will be able to see all four Ankona Skiffs in one spot other than the shop at Flint Creek Outfitters in Riverview.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Since I get my Copperhead this month and have the summer off (teaching does have at least one perk), I say let's make this happen this summer. I will make the drive to FL to fish - I just may need to lean on some locals for some general direction in ya'lls neck of the woods...
Pete


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Since I get my Copperhead this month and have the summer off (teaching does have at least one perk)


Me too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Count me in, of course...... I'm going to set up a mini gathering for the south Floridians and anyone who wants to come. It'll be soon. I say we have a mega gathering in the summer. I will travel wherever in the state for a big enough rally.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in for what ever would like to go down that way and fish


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Nice!  What do you teach?  I teach 5th grade science.

Pete


> > Since I get my Copperhead this month and have the summer off (teaching does have at least one perk)
> 
> 
> Me too!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice!  What do you teach?  I teach 5th grade science.
> 
> Pete


Middle School ESE Specialist.....6th grade intensive World History and 7th grade intensive Science. I'm at a charter school so I wear many different hats.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Count me in. Ill be in Sanibel on 4/14. I should have my Native SUV by then. I wont be able to make the trip on the 7th.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in. 

Just need the date. 

Hopefully not a tournament weekend. 

Let me know ASAP. Doesn't matter the place. 

;D


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am in Naples and my SUV is a couple of weeks out, hopefully. Count me in.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Can I bring my Shadowcast? If I have it by then. I need to to talk to Mel and see how far out my build is. I hate being a pain in the backside so I have been trying not to bother him.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Of course...when I started this thread there was only the SUV and Copperhead. We are going to do it this summer and it will be in the Sarasota Bay area which is very central on the Gulf Coast. We will launch from Manatee Ave. (SR64 Palma Sola Bay) ramp. Date is soon to come.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Afternoon outgoing tide on 6/30 is looking good......


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I will be on vacation at that time so any time is good.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be marking that date on my calendar. SUV 17

Fred


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I vote for Sept/Oct


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I may be available that day, just won't know til closer to that time. If I'm in Tampa, I'm in.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

If I have my SUV by then I would love to meet up and try a new place to fish. Now if I can get Mel to call me back I would know if I'm in or out.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

> If I have my SUV by then I would love to meet up and try a new place to fish.  Now if I can get Mel to call me back I would know if I'm in or out.


Same but with my copperhead...if anyone is at the shop this week can you update me on the limegreen copperhead progress?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

any new updates on this


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

June 30......Bradenton.....Manatee Ave ramp (Palma Sola Bay). There is a great afternoon falling tide, so no need to be on the water at the crack of dawn. An official thread will be soon to come.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweeeeet.....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Want to be there...

BUT

FLFA Tournament #8 that Day

:'(


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

30 days away any solid info would be great. Longer we wait less turn out. Are people going to be staying overnight, cookout, party, tournament, ?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be staying overnight in Brandon. I know it's a bit far from the launch site but it is family and cheap. Dont party much but willing to hang out if anyone wants to meet up before.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Want to be there...But I doubt my boat will be ready.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well i just got a Shadowcast and im in Jacksonville and would love to fish in a all ankona tournament


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the family

Ankona Event 4 is coming up. No dates are set but ideas and date suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks buddy but Jacksonville Fishing never fails


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's looking like it may be in the lower keys. Or possibly a flamingo camping trip. The last trip was up in Titusville. And some have expressed the desire to come back down to south Florida where the fishing possibilities are greater than just redfish and trout.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It's looking like it may be in the lower keys. Or possibly a flamingo camping trip. The last trip was up in Titusville. And some have expressed the desire to come back down to south Florida where the fishing possibilities are greater than just redfish and trout.


If I caught a permit, bonefish, red, snook, and tarpon in one weekend; I would be walking around with the hugest boner ever for like four days after.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ Funny Chit right there.. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I vote Islamorada!  This video says it all!  http://youtu.be/usyGh2l4F-0


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

what makes me wonder is why Jose is poling so awkwardly...... lol


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

cause he's dead


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Im not missing number 4. Expect to see my native there.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Anyone wanna do an ankona overnight camping trip in central fl?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Flamingo = 2.5 hours
Orlando = 2.5 hours

Answer. I'm in. 

Just depends on dates


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Flamingo = 2.5 hours
> Orlando = 2.5 hours
> 
> Answer. I'm in.
> ...


Sometime in Jan-Feb I guess....I can make a thread..


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool man. 

Let me know. 

In O-Town right now for the weekend. 

No copperhead or fishing though.  :'(


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Cool man.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a boat for 4 weeks now and don't expect to have one until Christmas....hopefully. It's torture.

I haven't done any real fly fishing in weeks :'(


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, a few of us are camping in flamingo in a couple weeks. I'll probably just be there for Thursday - Saturday cause the Skinny Water Culture Christmas party is that Saturday night.


----------

